# Does anybody else miss Dave Suzuki badly?



## Thep (Apr 23, 2011)

He was such an amazing guitarist and a huge inspiration to me. Its a shame that he literally disappeared over night. 

His style was so powerful and melodic, but undeniably brutal and unforgettable. I don't think there's another guitarist I've seen that comes up with the lines Suzuki did. He did a great job in Deicide's live DVD "When London Burns"....he played so confidently and energetically despite having only a few days to learn the material. 

It sucks that Vital Remains was his claim to fame....he was way too good for that.


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, it's a shame for the music community that he decided to settle down and get a real job and life and such. But it's good for him, he's definitely in good spirits judging by the last time I saw him.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 23, 2011)

Vital remains are brilliant tho
Shame a guitarist like that just dropped outta the metal scene completely(had no idea tbh) 
Wasn't he a killer drummer aswell?

1st arpeggios i ever learnt..


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 23, 2011)

Sucks. He is such a great player in the Death Metal genre for Deicide and Vital Remains. I wonder what is he doing now?
YouTube - Dave Suzuki_solos
btw how do you put vids on thee forum instead of a link


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 23, 2011)

^ i just copy and paste the link..


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 23, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> ^ i just copy and paste the link..


that what usually works before but now it just gives me a link.


----------



## themike (Apr 23, 2011)

He also recorded drums on that album as well as a good amount of lyrics/vocals.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Apr 23, 2011)

Randy said:


>



That's exactly what popped into my head when I saw the title


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Too bad a legit criminal record prevents him from touring haha



What the hell did he do


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 23, 2011)

I fuckin love Dave. One of my favorite guitarists of all time.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

The "criminal record" thing is news to me too, I thought he just plain didn't want to live the touring lifestyle anymore. The only real criminal records I ever heard of attached to Vital Remains were the rumors surrounding Glen Benton.


----------



## Static (Apr 23, 2011)

dave is awesome,sick musician and his leads were just too good and also a killer drummer.


----------



## themike (Apr 23, 2011)

Im going to remove that from my post because although I could have sworn it was an issue, I can no longer find the article that lead me to believe that.


----------



## Kimling (Apr 23, 2011)

Missing Dave from the metal scene is a monumental loss, at best.
He seemed to be a really cool guy, and he has a undeniable talent for writing really memorable, melodic, yet brutal as fuck leads. 
I for one miss Dave immensely


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 23, 2011)

As shameful as it might be - I haven't really got into any of his tunes (simply through having failed to check them out) and apparently I should waste no time in doing so!

Hella talented player


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 23, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Sucks. He is such a great player in the Death Metal genre for Deicide and Vital Remains. I wonder what is he doing now?
> YouTube - Dave Suzuki_solos
> btw how do you put vids on thee forum instead of a link



If it says watch at the end of the url, take this hYRgs3NYMzA and put


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 23, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> If it says watch at the end of the url, take this hYRgs3NYMzA and put


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 23, 2011)

So does anyone know what he's actually up to now?

Does he still play guitar?

Tell me he still plays guitar.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> So does anyone know what he's actually up to now?
> 
> Does he still play guitar?
> 
> Tell me he still plays guitar.



I'd assume so since he still nerds out about gear big time (He kept asking me questions about my Gary Kramer, that was actually the conversation starter.) I was in post-set rush mode when he came up to me, so I wasn't with-it enough to have a full-fledged conversation with him (That, and the surrealness of him being the one to approach me.) As far as I know he doesn't have any projects going though.


----------



## Thep (Apr 23, 2011)

Anybody knows what he's doing career wise?

I talked to Tony at a Vital Remains show, he claims that his girlfriend found pictures of Suzuki cheating on her while doing a tour in Europe. Tony said after that he said "she had him on a tight chain, she wouldn't let him doing anything but settle down and get a job". Any of this true?


----------



## Explorer (Apr 23, 2011)

Without making any statement about the gentleman in question, in looking up the band name, and their search for a new member, several posts regarding such specify that applicants must have a valid passport and no cirminal record. 

Just an observation.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 23, 2011)

Randy said:


>




That is the only Dave Suzuki I know of, wish I could have caught his Age of Stuipid lecture.


----------



## Thep (Apr 23, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Without making any statement about the gentleman in question, in looking up the band name, and their search for a new member, several posts regarding such specify that applicants must have a valid passport and no cirminal record.
> 
> Just an observation.



Damn, I didn't even know they were looking for another guitarist again!

Their last drummer and guitarist were both local celebs in Texas. I'm glad they quit though, they both sucked live. Especially the guitarist, who just didn't seem professional. He looked old, tired, and bored and was using an old Line 6 Flextone both times I saw them. Complete opposite of the intensity of Dave. 

Perfect time to jump back in!


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 23, 2011)

He had some very tasty leads and was a really solid musician, definitely. But honestly, Vital Remains' best albums are by far the first two. They've always had long songs, but when Dave joined the band they really went overboard, I mean the constant blasting and brutality is nice for 2-3 minutes, but I feel like pressing skip right around the time that _every _song repeats all over again in the middle.


----------



## SKARH (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought Suzuki was becoming a permanent member in Deicide, he is an skilled musician and a great composer.
From what i read he´s still a Vital Remains`studio member.

Im looking forward to hear any new material and any info regarding his current situation, I just cant belive he left his passion bcs of his girlfriend.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2011)

Dave Suzuki is a fucking monster. He WAS Vital Remains.


----------



## Remission (Apr 26, 2011)

I suppose you could say... that's the nature of things


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 26, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Without making any statement about the gentleman in question, in looking up the band name, and their search for a new member, several posts regarding such specify that applicants must have a valid passport and no cirminal record.



That's a common request for anyone that's going to be touring internationally, though, since even small offenses can keep you out of, say, Canada.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 26, 2011)

Funny enough, I'm acquainted with David Suzuki's son (the environmentalist, not the guitarist).

Not a fan.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2011)

Met him one time after a show. Incredibly cool guy. We talked for about 15 min about his Moser and his rig. He seemed pretty excited to talk about gear dnd really seemed to have a lot of fun up there on stage. It's a shame he can't carry on his "regular life" and still do that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> That's a common request for anyone that's going to be touring internationally, though, since even small offenses can keep you out of, say, Canada.


 
Heard about this... Did not know it was actually true. Good to know.


----------



## Thep (Oct 6, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Former VITAL REMAINS Guitarist DAVE SUZUKI Resurfaces In CHURCHBURN

I'm at work and can't listen to it, please somebody, elaborate!!!!


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 6, 2012)

Thep said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Former VITAL REMAINS Guitarist DAVE SUZUKI Resurfaces In CHURCHBURN
> ...



I was JUST about to post churchburn.


----------



## Thep (Oct 6, 2012)

Damn...I am terribly dissapointed. This sucked. ruined my lunch.


----------



## brett8388 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thep said:


> Damn...I am terribly dissapointed. This sucked. ruined my lunch.



As am I. Not what I expected. I was a big fan of his during Vital Remains.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Thep (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ Stuff like that is what makes Suzuki is so badass. His sense of harmony and melody is stellar, but this Churchburn stuff...its just a waste of potential. So was Vital remains in my opinion, but this even more so. 

I would love to see him team up with Ralph Santolla, they're styles are so similar.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 7, 2012)

Thep said:


> ^^ Stuff like that is what makes Suzuki is so badass. His sense of harmony and melody is stellar, but this Churchburn stuff...its just a waste of potential. So was Vital remains in my opinion, but this even more so.
> 
> I would love to see him team up with Ralph Santolla, they're styles are so similar.



Hey could you show me some examples of Santolla and Suzuki being similar to each other. 

I always thought Ralph was more bluesy but he's solo's on "The Stench of Redemption" don't show much bluesy stuff.

Suzuki imo is more classical and in the yngwie camp more so than ralph. The opening solo in "Born to Rape the World" is somewhat bluesy. But, both are really high level shredders that are severely underrated


----------



## Thep (Oct 7, 2012)

You're right, Ralph definitely is more bluesy while Dave is more classical. But overall, solos off Stench of Redemption album had distinct melodies which reminded me alot of some of the lines in Dechristianize album. 

IMO, the two are the best solosists in death metal. So much more interesting than the bending note- shred-bending note solos or endless sweeping solos.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 8, 2012)

Thep said:


> You're right, Ralph definitely is more bluesy while Dave is more classical. But overall, solos off Stench of Redemption album had distinct melodies which reminded me alot of some of the lines in Dechristianize album.
> 
> IMO, the two are the best solosists in death metal. So much more interesting than the bending note- shred-bending note solos or endless sweeping solos.



You really need to listen to more death metal imo


----------



## great_kthulu (Oct 8, 2012)

suzuki is an incredible guitarist. I met him back when vital played summer slaughter, he just showed up at the worcester date to chill with tony and scott. When I told him what a huge influence he was on me, he gave me a bare hug, then told me what an honor it was to hear that. I think he really misses the touring life. also, am I the only one who likes the chuchburn stuff?


----------



## IDestroyerChop (Sep 1, 2013)

My band I, Destroyer shares a practice space with Churchburn, so I am lucky enough to go to every practice. Trust me Dave still shreds like a mofo! Churchburn may not be as fast and blast-beat laden as VR or Deicide, but they are heavy as f***!!!


----------

